
Facebook Is Telling People That They Are Dead - tempw
http://www.recode.net/2016/11/11/13602870/facebook-dead-2016?utm_campaign=recode.net&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
greenyoda
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12934247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12934247)

